# off the dishwasher



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

charley seems to like getting his front paws up on the dishwasher door when I open it. I consistently say off but it's just not working. is there some other positive based approach to use. i feel I need to get creative here but the ideas aren't flowing. any suggestions?


----------



## wendylee (May 28, 2012)

I trained my dogs do a sit/stay while I had the dishwasher door open, problem solved.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sorry, I had to laugh, because Kodi has climbed on the dishwasher door since he was a puppy.:biggrin1: I'm sure we COULD train him not to, but this seemed like one of those things where it wasn't worth the effort. We figured there really wasn't any harm. (he only does it when dirty dishes are being put in, not when clean dishes are being taken out) so we let him get up ther, if he's in the way, we just pull out the bottom tray and it pushes him aside. Yes, he licks the dirty silverware, etc. but we just call it the "Kodi pre-wash cycle"! The dishwasher sanitizes everything anyway!


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

krandall said:


> Sorry, I had to laugh, because Kodi has climbed on the dishwasher door since he was a puppy.:biggrin1: I'm sure we COULD train him not to, but this seemed like one of those things where it wasn't worth the effort. We figured there really wasn't any harm. (he only does it when dirty dishes are being put in, not when clean dishes are being taken out) so we let him get up ther, if he's in the way, we just pull out the bottom tray and it pushes him aside. Yes, he licks the dirty silverware, etc. but we just call it the "Kodi pre-wash cycle"! The dishwasher sanitizes everything anyway!


Same "problem" here.

What are those Kings teaching their pups? Play with water bottles, rough sex with their beds, climb into the dishwasher, and pee like a pony! :biggrin1:


----------



## Louella (Aug 21, 2012)

I love it! You sound like laid back, "let's not get excited" people. I used to tell people that our terrier "Gypsy" cleaned our dishes for us! 

Life's too short,
Enjoy


----------



## Gabs (Apr 15, 2012)

i did the sit command too... she will sniff, but that's it now


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HannahBearsMom said:


> Same "problem" here.
> 
> What are those Kings teaching their pups? Play with water bottles, rough sex with their beds, climb into the dishwasher, and pee like a pony! :biggrin1:


ound:ound:ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Louella said:


> I love it! You sound like laid back, "let's not get excited" people. I used to tell people that our terrier "Gypsy" cleaned our dishes for us!
> 
> Life's too short,
> Enjoy


DH said that if people ever came over that we didn't want back, we should just let Kodi "clean" some plates and put them away. Then they'd never WANT to come back!!!ound:


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

No help from here, we have a couple who climb into the dishwasher and one who does his best to climb in the fridge. I laugh at it. I guess if one was a "germ freak" it would really knock them out, but we don't really care.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Brody does this. It just grosses me out when he licks the dirty dishes even though I know they'll be clean after they go through the cycle. He's pretty good about getting down when I tell him. He still tries though.

I'm sure the very first word Brody learned was "off". It seemed like I constantly used it when he was a pup!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Love it! Pick your battles. Dexter and Jack is our 1st cycle on the dishes too!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

krandall said:


> Sorry, I had to laugh, because Kodi has climbed on the dishwasher door since he was a puppy.:biggrin1: I'm sure we COULD train him not to, but this seemed like one of those things where it wasn't worth the effort. We figured there really wasn't any harm. (he only does it when dirty dishes are being put in, not when clean dishes are being taken out) so we let him get up ther, if he's in the way, we just pull out the bottom tray and it pushes him aside. Yes, he licks the dirty silverware, etc. but we just call it the "Kodi pre-wash cycle"! The dishwasher sanitizes everything anyway!


Panda's the same way - and she knows if the dishes are clean or dirty. If they're clean - she doesn't even bother, dirty and she's right there. I think in one of the threads there are multiple pictures of the "Havanese pre-wash"!


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

krandall said:


> DH said that if people ever came over that we didn't want back, we should just let Kodi "clean" some plates and put them away. Then they'd never WANT to come back!!!ound:


that's so funny I love it.


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

Yup - I've got a pre-washer here too!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Yup-per! It saves a lot of water when Beau does the pre-wash!


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

HannahBearsMom said:


> Same "problem" here.
> 
> What are those Kings teaching their pups? Play with water bottles, rough sex with their beds, climb into the dishwasher, and pee like a pony! :biggrin1:


Don't forget "kill the squeaker".


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Mine are even worse than that I give them baby carrots as a treat and they put their paws on the refrigerator drawer. They also lick me on my lips, sleep on my pillow, we use the same bath towels.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

angiern2004 said:


> Don't forget "kill the squeaker".


Is Trooper a Starborn pup also?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HannahBearsMom said:


> Is Trooper a Starborn pup also?


No, he's a Mop Top pup!


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

No, but that thread about the squeakers was so recent it popped in my mind as I read your list.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Ted is a fridge hoverer. He can hear that door open where ever he is! We have taught ourselves to get in and out as quick as possible! Hey, who's training who??ound:


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

Sophie used to jump right on the door into the dishwasher. Now she just uses the front 
paws, gets a lick in, and then I push her down to close the door. Don't think it hurts a thing, and she thinks she's getting a little treat.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

sometimes I will let Charley get a lick although my dishes are almost clean before they go into the DW. As someone suggested, when I don't want him on the DW (if there are knives etc in there), I say Sit and Stay. Voila! Thanks


----------



## Ecf1216 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hudson is my little helper in the kitchen! At 9 weeks, it's cute. I'm not sure what I'll think as he gets bigger.


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Ecf1216 said:


> Hudson is my little helper in the kitchen! At 9 weeks, it's cute. I'm not sure what I'll think as he gets bigger.


Omg!!! Hudson makes me WAP. I mean, I know Trooper is still a puppy and all, but I always wanted 2 and these kinds of pics don't help!!! Bwahahahahaaahaaaa.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

HannahBearsMom said:


> Same "problem" here.
> 
> What are those Kings teaching their pups? Play with water bottles, rough sex with their beds, climb into the dishwasher, and pee like a pony! :biggrin1:


Toby displays all of the above issues. He doesn't climb on the diswashwer door, but tries to lick the drops of dirty water that fall on the door while I load it. 
PS: He did try climbing on when he was younger, I just never let him.


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

I just tell Rango that I am going to put him in along with the dishes, quick way for a bath!! I am not sure he believes me. Although now that he is 18 lbs I do not let him jump on the door. LOL Sasha didn't take an interest in the dishwasher, smart girl. No chores for her.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Rango is 18 lbs!!!???? lol just goes to show the huge range of hav sizes even when they havs have the SAME parents!! ound:


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Charley is only 12 pounds but if I let him on the door with two paws who's to say he won't want all four paws next? And then, maybe the door would break?! Yes, I'm a careful doggie mom. So for now it's licks only. No stepping on the door.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Here is Kodi at about 10 months climbing into our dishwasher. Nothing has changed since then!ound:


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Funny puppies! My Ted is too busy in the fridge to bother with the dishwasher! He likes his food fresh!!lol


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> Rango is 18 lbs!!!???? lol just goes to show the huge range of hav sizes even when they havs have the SAME parents!! ound:


I know, right?! I wish he were a little smaller but he is the sweetest little guy you could ask for. Linda


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

krandall said:


> Here is Kodi at about 10 months climbing into our dishwasher. Nothing has changed since then!ound:


Karen that is so funny. I think we have the same dishwasher and Kodi is only a little smaller than Rango. They are so funny.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Max is just like Kodi. He licks the dishes every night. 
Bessie is not interested.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Brody will try to lick them when they are clean too! He is so not allowed on the dishwasher, but that doesn't stop him from trying!


----------

